# Abscess?



## mrdopper1 (Jan 20, 2010)

So about 2 weeks ago I first noticed a small scab on my dogs front left arm, little above her elbow. At first it was small then it started to grow. 

My girlfriend's cat had an abscess that I helped her cleaned out and the scab looked very similiar. 

Couple days ago my girlfriend decided to clean up the scab a little bit, giving it some hot compresses and giving her baths and cleaning it out with peroxide. Most of the scab came up but some was sticking pretty good so we just left it and decided to check out out tonight and clean it up some more. 

Well tonight we got all the scab off and there was this white stuff that I didn't know what was. I dont exactly remember it looking like this on her cat, the scab pretty much just peeled off on the cat. 

The white thing in my dogs wound is attached by a little piece of something and it does wiggle and appear to be somewhat loose when I was cleaning it out with water.

I'm taking her to the vet, I'm not to sure if this is just an abscess anymore.. I already have an appointment. I just want to know if this is just an abscess or not?! Is this something more serious then an abscess?

She is not bothered at all by it, she doesn't really even try to lick it. Of course she doesn't like it being cleaned, but other then that she doesn't seem to be bothered, she eats normally and when we take her out of the tub she jets out grabs her bone and wants to play.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Ewww...I kinda wish you had a cheaper, poorer quality camera...yuk.

I'm kind of afraid to ask...but what did you mean about the white part "wiggling"?


Grossness aside, it doesn't look like an abcess to me, but maybe a tick bite that scabbed over. The white part looks like how a scab/part of the collection of white blood cells that has been saturated with water looks.

But a vet check is a good idea.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

HOLY GUACAMOLE!!....please take your dog to the vet ASAP!! That wound looks awful, &..PAINFUL TOO!!


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Ew!Let us know what the vet said!Poor pup, it looks sore. and itchy


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

spotted nikes said:


> Ewww...I kinda wish you had a cheaper, poorer quality camera...yuk.


^^^^Yeah that!! 

Poor pup. I have no idea what it could be but I hope that it gets better soon.


----------

